# SP 1.070 to 1.088????



## abefroman (Jan 7, 2011)

So I started my SP about 30 hours ago, and it was at 1.070, and now I checked the sg and its a 1.088. I have a few tiny bubbles, but not a rapid fermentation going.

Is the increase in sg because C02 is building up and making the hydrometer more boyant?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 8, 2011)

it could be, try spinning your hydrometer to make sure no bubbles are clinging to the glass. It's either that or you got a bad reading initially. Or it could be that the batch wasn't properly mixed when you first took a reading. Or it could be a temperature change between readings. Or.........


----------



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> it could be, try spinning your hydrometer to make sure no bubbles are clinging to the glass. It's either that or you got a bad reading initially. Or it could be that the batch wasn't properly mixed when you first took a reading. Or it could be a temperature change between readings. Or.........



Cool.

I'm back down to 1.072 now, still at a very slow fermentation, you have to look closely to see the bubbles, compared to wine, where it was bubbling a lot more.

I just whipped in some more O2


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2011)

Lon's right. Check the tepmp. It should be 70*+


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 8, 2011)

in addition to what was said....are you taking this reading right inside your fermenter? or are you taking a sample in something smaller ( the correct way)...take it in a smaller vessel like a wine thief or similar tube style item...shake it up to remove the co2 and then take the reading...your primary will have too much co2 to accurately take a reading


----------



## Dugger (Jan 8, 2011)

While accuracy has it's place and a test jar is a way to get this, I don't bother with this while the wine/pee is in the primary bucket. In fact I just leave my hydrometer in there and take quick readings as needed - saves on sanitizing each time. During this stage I am only interested in the relative change of SG rather than an accurate number. I only look for accuracy at the beginning and the end.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 8, 2011)

i agree Dugger...and i also leave it in for general direction..

in this case he had a question about why there was a change

for general direction, i do what you do....but if there is enough co2 and also if the temp has gone down ...you will indeed get altered readings...albeit slight

if indeed you REALLY wish to know is something was .99 or 1.01 then you have to at least consider environmental aspects to your reading

afterall...none other than the manufactures themselves point out that their product gives accurate readings at one temperture...and adjustments need to be made for other temps


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2011)

Agree with all the above and do all the above.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, yep, I was doing it in the primary, I'll try it in the tube from now on.


----------

